# Birch Creek Buck



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Who knows the story behind the big buck that was supposedly shot on Birch Creek Golf Course?


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

[attachment=0:2l9n46op]BirchCreekBuck.jpg[/attachment:2l9n46op]

I've heard a few different versions of the story. All of them are pretty sad and reflect poorly on hunting. As near as I can tell, somebody shot it west of town and injured it. It ran across the highway, past Sky View, up the canal, and across the golf course (where it lives almost all year), all with a group of hunters chasing it on foot and by car. This is 2+ miles through residential neighborhoods, for those of you not familiar with the area. Somewhere along the way it was shot twice by another hunter (or hunters) and finally died on or just outside the golf course. The pic above is taken in a new subdivision and shows the golf course just over the fence.

So both hunters showed up and claimed it. There was then a fight or disturbance and the cops and then DNR showed up. They decided to flip a coin and the winner took it home. I can't substantiate any of this, but this is pretty much how I've heard it from a couple different sources.

However it went down, this is fantastic buck that should score around 190, but it will always be marred by the details of how it was taken.

If you shot this buck in or near town (assuming you would - I know most wouldn't), would you chase it down in this manner? Is this a fair retrieval or unsportsmanlike and unsafe? Tough questions.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats A dandy buck there. if that true. Yea thats a sad way to get that buck.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, apollosmith said it the way I heard it as well! 

What true sportsman we have that managed to chase, torture and set a fine example for all of us that are archers or hunters for that fact. It won't take long before bad apples like these will ruin it for all of us! :evil: :evil: 

I just want to say thanks to the ******** that killed the buck and for the example that was set for archers and the way that they let greed take over.

I hope that they can hang their head in shame right next deer on the wall, I know that is one I sure would want to brag about....... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 GSPS

a dandy buck BUT...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW I sure hope that story isn't true. That is ridiculous if it is. Not surprising unfortunately but ridiculous. |-O-| |-O-|


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

That's one of the most horrible hunting stories I have ever heard.Actually, I wouldn't even call that hunting; more harrassing an animal to death. All hunters involved should have their licenses permanently revoked for such a boneheaded act of ignorance.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You have got to be kidding me. I don’t know what would give you more dreneln shooting a buck of that caliber or getting it out without the cops catching ya. O the get’n it out part.
I sure hope that isn’t the story on that buck. I hope who ever took the buck did it legally.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

How could you feel proud taking that buck the way they did? That makes me sick that people would go that far just to get a good buck.That was not ethical in any way. :twisted:


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

This buck was shot by a hunter who's older brother was the responding officer from Smithfield City PD.

It was first shot behind Intermountain Hydraulics, Inc on Hwy 89. The hunter gave the deer about an hour and went looking for it and that is when it got up and ran from where it was laying. Then they followed it up to the Golf Course where it was killed.

That is where the two parties flipped a coin and one took the deer. The original shooter last the flip and the second shooter got the deer. So the officer was going to charge the second shooter unless he gave the deer to the original shooter (Brother to SCPD officer). 

Looks like SCPD needs to look into their officers conduct.

This whole thing was filmed by another hunter and the video, He has contacted and turned it over to DWR for invstigation.

This is how I hurd it went down.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

indyrxl, 

I will start out by saying that I do not agree with the way that this buck was harvested. 

With that said, I believe that you are a bit confused. I know the shooter's older brother, and he is a Logan City Police Officer. He does not even cover Smithfield, so how could he be the "responding officer?" You ought to get your facts straight before you go off and accuse someone of misconduct.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

So do you all think it's unethical or wrong to harvest a buck out of a corn field? I know that isn't the big hunting adventure we all dream about and see on the sportsman channel. I have been watching a real nice buck that has been living in a corn field for the past month. He's not in city limits, but not far from them. I have not hunted or stalked him at all. Tried to get a pic of him a couple times before the archery season started is all.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

muley_crazy said:


> So do you all think it's unethical or wrong to harvest a buck out of a corn field? I know that isn't the big hunting adventure we all dream about and see on the sportsman channel. I have been watching a real nice buck that has been living in a corn field for the past month. He's not in city limits, but not far from them. I have not hunted or stalked him at all. Tried to get a pic of him a couple times before the archery season started is all.


It is *illegal* to shoot an animal in an agricultural field unless you have written permission. From what I heard everything about this hunt was illegal. I will never hunt an animal that is right next to a city or private property, too many things can go wrong. IMO it is better to walk away than to have something happen like happened with this buck.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

indyrxl said:


> This buck was shot by a hunter who's older brother was the responding officer from Smithfield City PD.
> 
> It was first shot behind Intermountain Hydraulics, Inc on Hwy 89. The hunter gave the deer about an hour and went looking for it and that is when it got up and ran from where it was laying. Then they followed it up to the Golf Course where it was killed.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... sounds a bit fishy to me! Got one for ya... Today I seen in court a person convicted of making false reports......


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

jahan said:


> muley_crazy said:
> 
> 
> > So do you all think it's unethical or wrong to harvest a buck out of a corn field? I know that isn't the big hunting adventure we all dream about and see on the sportsman channel. I have been watching a real nice buck that has been living in a corn field for the past month. He's not in city limits, but not far from them. I have not hunted or stalked him at all. Tried to get a pic of him a couple times before the archery season started is all.
> ...


And if you do have permission you are *LEGAL* Depending on a county you may be legal on discharging a firearm with in the county but possible not the city. It would be intersting to know if a BOW is considered a firearm.... I am guessing it would be who you talk to about it...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just something to consider here - was it shot in the city limits? Many towns prohibit the discharge of a firearm, and even archery shots within the city limit. And stories like this will force the city council to take such positions. What about shooting distances from a residence? What is the rule as applied to archery? Just some thoughts.


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> indyrxl,
> 
> I will start out by saying that I do not agree with the way that this buck was harvested.
> 
> With that said, I believe that you are a bit confused. I know the shooter's older brother, and he is a Logan City Police Officer. He does not even cover Smithfield, so how could he be the "responding officer?" You ought to get your facts straight before you go off and accuse someone of misconduct.


If you read the last of my post I said " This is how I heard it went down". The first post asked if anyone knew the story about it and I gave the condenced version that I was told.

If you know the shooter(s) so close lets hear the "Actual" story. :?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> muley_crazy said:
> 
> 
> > It is *illegal* to shoot an animal in an agricultural field unless you have written permission. From what I heard everything about this hunt was illegal. I will never hunt an animal that is right next to a city or private property, too many things can go wrong. IMO it is better to walk away than to have something happen like happened with this buck.


My family farms the ground, that's how I found the buck. Like I said, I haven't even attempted to hunt him, I know others have. I had some kid come up to me when i was on a tractor in an adjacent field and ask me who's property it was. He wanted permission to hunt. I agree that things could go wrong being so close to city limits.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

From page 41 of the proc http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/200 ... iggame.pdf it reads:


> You may not discharge a firearm or other dangerous weapon:
> from:a vehicle;from, upon or across any highway; at power lines or signs; or without written permission from the owner or person in charge of the land within 600 feet of:
> 
> a house,
> ...


 I read that you can shoot within 600' of a feedlot/barn with permission from the owner, do I read that correct? Read it in the proc to udnerstand the context better.
Note that a bow is a dangerous weapon not a firearm, but same rules for the DWR, most cities see them also as the same and prohibited. I have a situation of my own that is similar to this, fortunately there is only one house anywhere in the area and I do have permission to hunt. I think I will hold out for the mussy hunt as I think I can make a much more ethical shot as the terrain is fairly open and the only house is behind two tall fences, he is likely to head into the only thick cover as that is how he accesses the alfalfa. Getting one in the field is no less glamorous is it? A guy who takes trophies nearly every year takes them from ag type areas about half of the time.


----------

